# His & hers '67 coppertone's. Brother & sister bike's purchased 15 years ago.



## xochi0603 (Mar 6, 2022)

1967 Deluxe Stingray & Slik Chik. Purchased together 15 years ago. Pulled them out of the line-up for a dusting off & thought I'd post some pics. All original set


----------



## nick tures (Mar 6, 2022)

wow fantastic pair there !!


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Mar 6, 2022)

Love this! Perfect pair to have in a collection!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2022)

Those just blow me away! Most kids today don't ride bikes, but back in the 60's that's really unbelievable. The original owners must have been grounded all during their childhood. 🤣


----------



## Rollo (Mar 6, 2022)

... Awesome pair! ... are they late '67? ... I noticed no drop down handlebars ...


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 2, 2022)

WANT


----------

